# New EP "GOD DAMN RACKET"



## Bastle (Dec 12, 2014)

https://grimeslave.bandcamp.com/album/god-damn-racket
GOD DAMN RACKET is my new 4 "song" EP, a collection of remixes samples and doodles all layered with a shit ton of distortion. It's free too  Feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Demensa (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll start by saying that my favourite track was "Kills My Heart (And My Ears).  I loved the intro, thought it was very engaging and liked the variety as the song progressed.  I think this track is where you used sampling probably most effectively.
On the flip side I thought the sampling in "UR AN ALL STAR BB" was a little obnoxious. The melodies in this song work fine, but aren't particularly stand-out either.
I'm not sure I have much to say on the other two tracks.  They seem fairly solid/cohesive, though the first track doesn't seem to go much of anywhere.

Now on the production side, I think you're doing well.  Maybe someone who has some decent knowledge in this area could provide real feedback, but to me the mix seems well balanced and not as overbearing as you might expect, for this genre.
I like the percussion.  It fits well and complements the other elements of the music nicely.

Also, I'd like to see maybe a little more length to these tracks.


----------

